# Salve



## Pazzolivo (14 Settembre 2012)

Ciao a tutti, vi seguivo come "spettatore" sul vecchio forum e continuerò a farlo anche su questa nuova piattaforma.Complimenti per l'ottimo lavoro e sempre forza Milan!!!


----------



## robs91 (14 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Settembre 2012)

Hellcome!


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto ma... vedi di scrivere!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2012)

benvenuto!


----------



## Milangirl (14 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto


----------



## Pazzolivo (14 Settembre 2012)

Grazie! Vedrò di partecipare di più stavolta


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto


----------



## Nicco (15 Settembre 2012)

Hola!


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Ciao!!! Benvenuto


----------



## Barragan (15 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------

